# help! my body is screaming to get pregnant suddenly**UPDATED 5 YEARS LATER!**



## youngone

Hi guys :( please give me advice I'm going through a hard time! 

So Im 20 years old and in the last few months have gotten this *INSANELY STRONG* urge to get pregnant and start a family. I'm almost crying even writing this. It must be a biological signal that when off when I hit this ideal 'child baring' age or something. But it doesn't matter why because it won't go away and its really upsetting me, I can't think or talk of anything else.

I'm with the man I'm marrying and have enough money for a deposit on a good house, however I still have 2 years of university left and havnt bought a house yet. I've already partied and traveled the world. i want to settle now. 

I was always so ambitious and got amazing grades, wanted all sorts of things. But now i don't. I just want to be pregnant and I feel incomplete. Every day seems like a lifetime, I'm ready but society and family says its outrageous at this point.

Anyone like this? what did you do? what will take my mind off this? 

PLEASE HELP LADIES XX :flower:


----------



## iow_bird

At 20, I had the same kind of thing, wanted a baby desperately, but wasn't in the right place to be getting pregnant. I didn't have my first until I was 29yrs old because it faded off after a while, and then hit me again when I turned 27.

Not really sure what to say, I would definately finish uni, but have a chat with your OH and see how he feels about it all. Just becasue finishing Uni is the sensible thing doesn't mean it's the right thing for you to do. Maybe set a tentative date for starting to TTC and then you'll have something to work towards, and it might take that horrible "I'll never have a baby" feeling away a wee bit.

Take care x x x


----------



## youngone

thank you so much :) I'm so glad I'm not the only one! my OH wants a baby just as bad, but we are both realistic as to why we can't right now finically. just had a crazy crying fit, i want this urge to go away!! don't know how you managed to push away the feeling till you were 29 :) good on you! :)

i think ill set the date for 2014 after graduation


----------



## TwilightAgain

You're not alone. I've broody for quite a few years now. Now i'm 20 and with someone very decent (its early days atm but I do believe he is my soulmate) and i'm still broody but I have uni to finish first. I start my last year in september.

The wait is so frustrating but it will be worth it and so much better if we wait until we're a position best to do so :thumbup:


----------



## lilyanne

Around 20 I started to get really broody. I had started dating my DH at 16 and by 20 knew he was the one so I completely understand. It was super hard but instead I tried to focus my energy on getting all of the things I wanted in place for my LO to grow up with. We graduated Uni, got married, started careers, and bought a house. DHs job ended up moving us to Germany which is something I had never imagined and shortly after we started TTC (I was 24). We are in a place financially where I can be a SAHM if I want to and aren't living paycheck to paycheck like we would have been had we had her earlier. Looking back, though we could have handled a baby earlier if it had happened, I'm glad we waited.
IMHO I think marriage, though not necessary, is a good thing to have when TTC and starting a family. If nothing else, it is a legal and financial protection for you and LO.


----------



## Imagining

Yeah, I feel your pain. I've been broody for the past 3 years. I just want to have my baby and then not be overcome with broodiness. :[
Just take your time, though. You've got plenty of time to start a family. I know it's not the best thing to say in this situation, but... It gets better.

Have a talk with your OH and see what he says. Good luck!


----------



## HazzaB

I was the same hun. It feels like it takes over your entire body doesn't it? At least you are being smart and finishing your degree. You have lots of exciting things to look forward to it will occupy your mind. What I did was work hard on my degree, then got my first real job! We have just moved into our own perfect house that we have bought together and got engaged at the beginning of last month! So now I am concentrating on the wedding then it will go on to babies! Don't try and rush things would be my advice. You have lots of time.x


----------



## princess_em

I know exactly how you feel! I was 22 (I'll be 24 in April so have felt like this for a couple of years) and it came on really suddenly :shrug: One day having children wasn't really on my radar at all and the next I was just like I need to have a baby right now! My DF is 14 years older than me so I thought it would be easier than it has been for him to agree to having a baby, but nearly there now. Well over a year and we're at the point where we should be starting to try from next month :happydance:

All I can say is that some days the thought of having a baby does seem to wear off a bit and other days it is all I can think about. But it's a good thing to get uni and buying a house out of the way first as trying to do these things with a small baby must be very difficult!

Em xxx


----------



## keri 01

Two years to wait isn't that long really. But do what makes you happy it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks its your and your OH decision x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Personally what I found has helped with my broodiness was moving in with my OH. The whole process of looking for a home kept me quite distracted from how much I wanted a baby because moving in together was a big step in our relationship and something that was very exciting to me. Maybe that is something you and your OH could think about doing and then work on getting set up financially so that when you do finish university you will be ready to TTC. If that is even what you both still want, it's amazing how broodiness can come and go.


----------



## rachy07nz

Ooo didnt want to read and run, because i was very broody from about 19/20. At that time i def wasnt in the right place not because of my age but my then fiance wasnt working and it just wasnt right. We married when i was 21 and started trying for a baby about a year later. Six months after that we separated and then divorced as i became very fed up of carrying him financially. I didnt become pregnant which at that time looking back now, was a blessing. I know now that i actually wasnt ready then but still kneewfor defo a family was my future.
Now i am 28 and own my home, have a reasonable job, and very happily married to my dh who works hard and is a great dad to our sons aged 15 weeks and 2 yrs, and we're going to try for baby 3 in a year or two. So glad i waited for a good time in my life. So my advice would be to finish uni, get that special home set up and then go for it! Ps not saying you will split from your oh, thats just what happened to me as an example of not being the right time to ttc. Absolute best of luck with everything xxx


----------



## LockandKey

do keep in mind that you are waiting for all the right reasons. Finishing school, getting married and buying a home means that you will be able to provide for your future children and give them a very comfortable and good, stable life. I think all of us in WTT get these urges on a daily basis, I know my body is screaming to get pregnant again, even though my child is only 9 months old and it would be entirely crazy for me personally to have children so close in age, but I can't do a thing about these raging hormones. I have to remind myself why I am waiting, and that I am waiting for all the right reasons. I often distract myself with a hobby, which usually works. I know it is vary hard, and damn these horomones, they flare up when we don't need them too, but do your best, and keep an iron will about you


----------



## youngone

I Love Lucy said:


> Personally what I found has helped with my broodiness was moving in with my OH. The whole process of looking for a home kept me quite distracted from how much I wanted a baby because moving in together was a big step in our relationship and something that was very exciting to me. Maybe that is something you and your OH could think about doing and then work on getting set up financially so that when you do finish university you will be ready to TTC. If that is even what you both still want, it's amazing how broodiness can come and go.

thanks everyone :) ilovelucy, this was indeed a good distraction, we already moved in together 6 months ago and it has been amazing :) i don't think marriage will be coming any time soon though, as buying a house is top on our list. he's just the same about wanting kids. he'd be an amazinggggg father!!! whats the male word for broody? :haha:


----------



## youngone

LockandKey said:


> do keep in mind that you are waiting for all the right reasons. Finishing school, getting married and buying a home means that you will be able to provide for your future children and give them a very comfortable and good, stable life. I think all of us in WTT get these urges on a daily basis, I know my body is screaming to get pregnant again, even though my child is only 9 months old and it would be entirely crazy for me personally to have children so close in age, but I can't do a thing about these raging hormones. I have to remind myself why I am waiting, and that I am waiting for all the right reasons. I often distract myself with a hobby, which usually works. I know it is vary hard, and damn these horomones, they flare up when we don't need them too, but do your best, and keep an iron will about you

this is amazing advice. often i know the answers to my questions, but i need others to remind me. i know i have great reasons to wait, and I'm proud of myself for not giving in so that my child will have the best life possible, thats how i know ill be a good mum :) i already put my children first haha. its getting better now because uni and work has started up again and my life is fast passed. but still its lovely to know all you ladies have the same issue and can support me in waiting for the right reasons!! thanks :hugs: its nice to talk to like-minded people


----------



## lepaskilf

I have never felt broody until now! 2 years after my LO was born lol!!!........ Our LO, although we love him to bits, was an accident. I fell pregnant in the jJan of my last year of uni. I still completed uni and sat through my exams 7 months preg lol!!! 

It's worked out really well, although I did hope to do my teaching degree straight after uni I now have to put it on hold until Tom is in school (another 3 years yet!!). If it's what you and your OH want then just remember that it'll prob be easier first to finish uni and then you've got your degree, you can then concentrate on LO knowing that you have the starting blocks to follow on to a career afterwards x


----------



## Assassinjay55

Im 13 and i feel the same(i would never do it until 20+) but im female-to-male so i dont know why,hormones?


----------



## Cleyo

I have been having the same feeling for a few months and I'm only 21, turning 22 this wear and only have a year and few months left in nursing school. I really don't know why. I have always loved children but never had this urge because I knew I wasn't ready for a child and I would be freaked out if AF didn't come. Now, I'm okay if AF doesn't show her face. Ever since I started having this feeling my mom has been lecturing me more about ensuring I do not get pregnant at this point in time.


----------



## KalonKiki

I felt EXACTLY like this when I hit your age and got engaged to my now DH (I'm currently 25). I ended up getting pregnant unexpectedly a few months after the broody bug bit me hard and we ended up having to put off our wedding. I know it's hard right now but trust me the wait is worth it. I often picture how our life would have been if we could have gotten married, bought a house, and completed our goals first and it likely would have been better. At the same time I can't imagine life without our DS, he's so amazing and wonderful. I guess just ask what would make you happiest in the long run, a baby now or completing university and buying a house first. I didn't even start university yet and it's going to be so hard with 2 kids so definitely keep that in mind, it will definitely be easier for you to finish now especially if you only have 2 years left. It also may seem like an eternity away now but the time passes so much faster than you think it will. I still can't believe it's already been 5 years and 2 kids later, it feels like I blinked and now I'm here even though it felt like an eternity back then. :hugs:


----------



## Rosie2017

I started to get broody when I was 15, I am now 4ish months away from turning 21, sadly still not in the position for a baby, lack of partner and what not, in the last 5.5 years it's never really gone away, has me in tears more often than I'd like to admit, feel like it's what I was born to do so putting all my time and energy into trying to find a career seems impossible, where I live it's not a definite that you'll go to University- most just go to work- and it was never really talked about so I never even thought much about it, when I did, I had no idea what I wanted to do, I've done courses in animal science (pre vet nursing), health science (pre-nursing), childcare, tourism, worked in cafes, takeaways, shops, been babysitting since I was 15 on and off, been a live in nanny. Nothing has helped and nothing has fit, I just always go back to wanting a child more than anything, I'm going to do a short term Health Service Assistant course so I can work (area I live has ALOT of people and not many jobs, for said people, so haven't been able to work recently, but currently seriously expanding with a lot more jobs in the next 6-18months) also have some weight to lose.. But yeah, certainly hasn't gotten any easier for me.. But taking it 1 month at a time, hopefully will meet the right guy and can save some money, then have a kid


----------



## TwilightAgain

TwilightAgain said:
 

> You're not alone. I've broody for quite a few years now. Now i'm 20 and with someone very decent (its early days atm but I do believe he is my soulmate) and i'm still broody but I have uni to finish first. I start my last year in september.
> 
> The wait is so frustrating but it will be worth it and so much better if we wait until we're a position best to do so :thumbup:

Here I am, 5 years down the line and still firmly with my OH! :kiss: ...still WTT, little did I know that when I finished uni I would be going back for another 2 years to do a masters degree. I'm finished uni now and started my own business and just waiting to buy a house. I'm almost 26 now and we are aiming to ttc next year, fingers crossed! :cloud9:


----------



## Rosie2017

Aw that's so nice TwilightAgain, congratulations on the masters, good luck with the house and soon to be baby :D baby dust to you for when you start trying :)


----------



## youngone

Oh wow!! this is my post from 5 years ago!! :D

It's crazy reading this. It seems like yesterday.

I'll update you guys. Since then I left my OH.. I finished my degree, travelled the world, bought a house, and lived overseas. I'm now turning 25 :) 

Needless to say I am unbelievably happy I waited. The things I've achieved give me so much security and confidence in myself. I feel like a 'real' adult now that i've proven to myself I am capable and strong. I am now less anxious and know myself much better. I also know what I want from a man and from life.

It hasn't been easy. I've been broody basically the entire 5 years. A few times I tried to give into it... but just knew it wasn't my time yet. I'd get very upset about it. Nothing seemed to make it go away- but all this helped by distracting me. I believe some people are just born to be mothers.

I think now that i'm so ready for a baby, it has struck me again. Because I have now achieved everything I was waiting to achieve. It's like a sick joke though because i'm FINALLY ready...... but for the first time in my life, i'm completely single!!

Lately i've been feeling like I just don't care anymore and I should just have a baby anyway.. but i've waited too and fought too hard for it to turn out anything less then what i'd always imagined it would be.

sigh.

I'll update you in another 5 years ;) xx


----------



## amotherslove

what a great update! congrats on everything youve acheived!!!! i had a baby all on my own 4 years ago now! i enjoyed it, but it isnt for everyone. :)


----------



## josephine3

Wow what a great story :l


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a great update! :D


----------

